
Leap Motion Is Dead - blockchainman
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/30/once-poised-to-kill-the-mouse-and-keyboard-leap-motion-plays-its-final-hand/
======
blueboo
The tech sucked in real-world conditions

~~~
RugnirViking
I agree. For a period a several years ago I was tasked to oversee this in a
museum alongside an occulus rift early dev kit and some other tech
curiosities. The leap motion almost never worked, and people would usually end
up disappointed. The kinect seemed to achieve everything it was trying to do
but better and for the whole body.

The occulus rift dev kit comparatively despite being a prototype, stood up
amazingly well to the general public, even if I didn't feel it was that
impressive, it was awesome to give the first view of VR to so many members of
the public.

------
xtagon
Any word on whether the purchasing company will continue to support existing
Leap hardware/software at all, for those of us who own one?

Leap Motion is great fun in maker circles.

~~~
blockchainman
[http://blog.leapmotion.com/leap-motion-and-ultrahaptics-
join...](http://blog.leapmotion.com/leap-motion-and-ultrahaptics-join-forces/)

This is the best Information I could find.

